# is there Simple CAD design program?



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

I am looking for a simple (possibly free) CAD program to design the layout of our 2009 attraction. we're a non-profit group and this year the budget is extremely tight. i haven't had much luck with Google's Sketch-Up software, it just doesn't fit my needs. i'm looking for something as simple as paint, but with better graphics. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I use SketchUp and LOVE it! I would give it a second chance. At first, I really didn't understand it at all. In fact I didn't even start using it until a couple weeks ago. On the SketchUp website their are TONS of helpful videos (Via YouTube) that help you get started. After watching a couple videos, I really got the hang of it and have been addicted since! I have my entire new haunted house planned out to a T.

Give it another try!
Good luck!
:jol:.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I have a sketchup for dummies book in pdf. If you want I can send you a copy. Just need your email address.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Visio is vary easy.... I have used Auto cad and this one is cheep and friendly


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> I use SketchUp and LOVE it! I would give it a second chance. At first, I really didn't understand it at all. In fact I didn't even start using it until a couple weeks ago. On the SketchUp website their are TONS of helpful videos (Via YouTube) that help you get started. After watching a couple videos, I really got the hang of it and have been addicted since! I have my entire new haunted house planned out to a T.
> 
> Give it another try!
> Good luck!
> :jol:.


Same thing here. These videos were very useful in getting started.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Definitely Sketchup FTW! I suck at 3D tools and I learned Sketchup really fast.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Gotta love SketchUp I use that and Autocad 2010 "got for free from school"


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

rottincorps said:


> Visio is vary easy.... I have used Auto cad and this one is cheep and friendly


Agreed that Visio is easy to use, but it's pricey (~$150). AFAIK, it still has the file save bug, too. If you choose to use it, save often or it will throw a save error msg at you and you'll lose hours of work. Microsoft is aware of the bug but their support extends to just making apologies.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Otaku, I'm still using Visio 2003 and have NEVER had that bug. Thankfully all my old MSDN stuff works.


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been working on sketch up and found out that i can lay original blueprint images from the library of congress of the fort i haunt and build a 3-d model on top of the image....it is simple to do, i just had to take a half-day to work through it and watch some youtube videos but in the end, it works and it works well. Plus, you can't beat the price. thanks for turning me back to sketch-up


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Interesting that I found this post. My husband just used Google's Sketchup for the first time last Sunday to do a mock up of some cabinets we want built. He did spend the 45 minutes going through the tutorial, said it was great BTW, and loved using Sketchup afterwards. I saw someone on one of the forums a year ago use Sketchup to do his yard haunt layout and it was pretty impressive. Glad to see that you gave it another chance.


----------

